# Church Pews



## playhouse (Jan 15, 2009)

Hi Everyone, and Thank you for the more welcome. I'm the nuubie here and already have a question. I have the rare opportunity to get about 30 oak pews ranging in length from 8' to 30'.Should I fill my loft this this material? M y real Q is - Can I find enough uses for said material?


----------



## Dominic (Oct 22, 2007)

Yes, Yes, Yes, 
Can you find enough uses depends on you. There are only two things that hold you back from building a project/s. Tools and material. Once you buy the tools they last for a life time. The material you need to buy and buy and buy for every project. I find my self buy cheap material. Liike 2×4's and cutting up 2×6"s and after spending 40/60hours on a project I look back and say why use this cheap material. If you sell the projects you have a great story behine everyone. I would also take pictures of the pews for proof. If the pews are in the Trinity Florida area I could take some off you hands. 
Think of the cost of oak today and how much it would cost to even make a pew. All the pews I have ever been in were clean and clear of any imperfections…


----------



## playhouse (Jan 15, 2009)

Good point, Dominic. The backs are likely the only thing solid - but still… I did put my name in on them. I'll keep you posted of the outcome. Maybe we will see them in future projects.


----------



## SteveKorz (Mar 25, 2008)

If it were me, I wouldn't even take the time to type this reply, I'd already be in my truck driving to pick them up!

That oak would be nice and dry, and probably pretty clear of any knots or other imperfections. If you calculated the board feet, and the cost if you had to buy it, I would jump on the deal.

By the way, Welcome to LumberJocks!!!!

Steve.


----------



## jm82435 (Feb 26, 2008)

no you absolutely shouldn't! 
(where can I pick them up?) jk

Obviously I would get as many as are available if I had this opportunity.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Pews are usually solid wood and cost a fortune to purchase new. You should snatch up as many as you can store!


----------



## BarryW (Sep 15, 2007)

I'm with Charlie…by themselves you can probably sell them for a profit…since new pews cost a fortune…some church somewhere…but just as wood? A word of advice…you may disassemble them, sure, but how much time are you going to spend on that…and what's the amount of waste…it depends on how much you're buying them for…if it's less than an equivalent amount of rough lumber…possibly…but remember you're going to invest your time in disassembly. Certainly, having a few pews around for parties, friend, etc…great conversation pieces, especially if they're in great condition…but just for the wood? They might be more valuable as pews. Recycling is a heck of alot of work if done properly. One has to weigh the value of the wood against buying already dry lumber…but buying these for what they are and gradually selling them off…I'd rather do that than destroy them if they are good pews. If they are wrecked, well, then recycle. Space would be an issue as well. If you have lots of space and can just hold onto them…I'd keep them around.


----------

